# Why do people Opinion Dump?



## Rechan (Sep 8, 2009)

This is more a "Why is this done on messageboards period" sort of topic, but I see this on EnWorld a lot.

Opinion Dumping(TM) is when someone creates a thread, and all they do is state their opinion. For instance, "This is why I don't read PDFs." They go at length about why they don't read PDFs. And ... that's it." No question, no stating it with the intention to counter someone's argument, nothing. 

You also see this in threads. If the topic was something relating to PDFs, the person might come into the thread and just post their "I don't read PDFs and here's why". 

What's the _purpose_ of this? Why go on a messageboard to let people know if you're not looking for a dialogue? 

There are tons of reasons for starting posts or putting something - to be funny, to get information or help, to do a creative collaborative thing, to give others an idea, to make an argument. 

But Opinion Dumping is just "Here's my stance on something and that's it". What are you supposed to even _do_ with that? "Um, okay, thanks for your treatise on why you eat chocolate". What does the poster expect from the reader? 

I could understand it if it was framed in a persuasive manner, but that would be "Here's why I think YOU should agree with me". Instead it's just "Here's how I feel".


----------



## Umbran (Sep 8, 2009)

There's probably several reasons.  But, as a general rule, humans are built to express themselves.  That covers most of it right there - a basic desire to express oneself.  The rest is details.

For some of the side cases - the OP or someone in the thread may well _ask_ for opinions.  In that case, surely there's nothing wrong with providing it.

In some cases the person really does want dialogue, but perhaps hasn't found the best way to seek it, or hasn't reviewed their post and its structure to see if it actuclaly accomplishes what they want.

In some... well, they don't think about what they want to accomplish.  Folks sometimes just type what comes into their heads - that's the purest form of the general principle I started with.

I am sure there are other reasons.

As a moderator, the only real problem with not having a clear purpose (like clearly seeking dialog, or clearly trying to convince) is that it leads people to guess as to what your purpose is.  And, as humans are wont to do, they often guess at one of the worst possibilities, rather than the best.


----------



## Rechan (Sep 8, 2009)

Umbran said:


> For some of the side cases - the OP or someone in the thread may well _ask_ for opinions.  In that case, surely there's nothing wrong with providing it.



Well I understand THAT. The thread is all about "What do you think of X", for instance or "Tell me about your campaign". 

I'm more befuddled with volunteering it with nothing else.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 8, 2009)

Rechan said:


> Well I understand THAT. The thread is all about "What do you think of X", for instance or "Tell me about your campaign".
> 
> I'm more befuddled with volunteering it with nothing else.



 People seek normative confirmation.

By saying stuff and getting a response, they confirm their place in the structure of social norms.

Think of it as small talk.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## weem (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't mind those posts - obviously it's best when they pose a question or ask for some kind of feedback, and I think in a lot of cases when they don't, they just didn't think to, forgot, or don't realize some people prefer them that way...

...but with that said, I'm cool with them. It makes me think about the subject, and where I stand on it. If it has nothing to do with anything I can relate to it's usually pretty obvious either via the Title, or by reading the intro - in either case, those are easy/quick to avoid.

Not that I think you are wrong for questioning it, or having any issue with it (for all I know, you don't and you are simply asking) - which leads me to a question...

Why post this here (in the META forum). I would assume it would be to request those kinds of posts to be moved or removed (since those are common post requests here) but I don't get that feeling from your post (that you are trying to have the mods do anything)... so that leads me to this idea...

Why not post this in "General" as a question to everyone? I would love to see some discussion about the topic (more discussion than you will get here in "META" on it) - find out some of those reasons from those who do "opinion dump" from time to time (I don't ever opinion dumb because... I don't think anyone would care to hear it [un-solicited that is], hehe).


----------



## Rechan (Sep 9, 2009)

weem said:


> Why post this here (in the META forum). I would assume it would be to request those kinds of posts to be moved or removed (since those are common post requests here) but I don't get that feeling from your post (that you are trying to have the mods do anything)... so that leads me to this idea...
> 
> Why not post this in "General" as a question to everyone? I would love to see some discussion about the topic (more discussion than you will get here in "META" on it) - find out some of those reasons from those who do "opinion dump" from time to time (I don't ever opinion dumb because... I don't think anyone would care to hear it [un-solicited that is], hehe).



Because General is for RPG discussion, and this is a discussion about messageboard behavior. Meta, as I understand it, is just "This is the place to talk about the forums". I suppose I could have posted it to the Off-Topic forum...

Besides, a certain post inspired me to ask this question, and I don't want to appear combative by posing it right after this poster put his up. 

No, I don't want the MODS to do anything about it. It's just a little pet peeve of mine, but I'm trying understand without Complaint.


----------



## weem (Sep 9, 2009)

"Off-Topic" yea, gotcha - General just came to mind first, hehe

Ok, I see what you are saying about not wanting to come off as combative... I'm still curious about the responses to such a question - maybe that's a post for another day then


----------



## Umbran (Sep 9, 2009)

Rechan said:


> Meta, as I understand it, is just "This is the place to talk about the forums".




You understanding is correct.  This is the right forum for the thread.


----------



## pawsplay (Sep 9, 2009)

Rechan, I feel my irony sense tingling. Did you have a question, or is this just a post about, "I think X about opinion threads?"


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Sep 9, 2009)

pawsplay said:


> Rechan, I feel my irony sense tingling. Did you have a question, or is this just a post about, "I think X about opinion threads?"



Well, the thread ends in a question mark. Of course there are rhetorical questions, but generally, it seems to indicate an interest in a response, not just "dumping" his opinion.

Maybe your irony sense needs some adjustment? [/opinion dump disguised as rhetorical question?]


----------



## Rechan (Sep 9, 2009)

pawsplay said:


> Rechan, I feel my irony sense tingling. Did you have a question, or is this just a post about, "I think X about opinion threads?"



I have highlighted where the questions were asked:



> This is more a *"Why is this done on messageboards period"* sort of topic, but I see this on EnWorld a lot.





> *What's the purpose of this? Why go on a messageboard to let people know if you're not looking for a dialogue?*





> But Opinion Dumping is just "Here's my stance on something and that's it". *What are you supposed to even do with that?* "Um, okay, thanks for your treatise on why you eat chocolate". *What does the poster expect from the reader?*



Also, the title of this thread is *"Why do people Opinion Dump?"*.

The questions were not rhetorical.


----------



## pawsplay (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, what are we supposed to do with this?


----------



## Rechan (Sep 9, 2009)

pawsplay said:


> Well, what are we supposed to do with this?



Posters should respond to those sentences, the ones I quoted and bolded for you, with answers.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 10, 2009)

Rechan said:


> Posters should respond to those sentences, the ones I quoted and bolded for you, with answers.



 I did, but nobody responded to me.

Maybe I needed to put in more "flavor text" (aka opinion dumpage). Cold, hard facts are boring, no?

Cheers, -- N


----------



## jonesy (Sep 10, 2009)

I think people who do that really are looking for dialogue.

But what they want is other people agreeing with what they've said. They want validation for their opinions. Like any normal humans.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 11, 2009)

truthfully, i have to agree with Pfft and pawsplay.

this thread is just another example of an opinion dump.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 11, 2009)

diaglo said:


> it totally reads like Rechan is trying to get others to say they see the same thing as he does so he can justify his opinion.




Yeah.  You know that thing where we strongly suggest you not get into the habit of trying to ascribe motives to people?  This is an example of a place where it applies.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 11, 2009)

Umbran said:


> Yeah.  You know that thing where we strongly suggest you not get into the habit of trying to ascribe motives to people?  This is an example of a place where it applies.




duly noted. i have taken care of the problem on my end. thanks.


----------



## Mark (Sep 12, 2009)

Some people like to put forth their opinion and their support for it without framing the discussion by asking questions, prefering instead to allow others to come at it from any direction they desire, thus not steering the conversation or limiting the responses inadvertently through survey bias.


----------



## jdrakeh (Sep 12, 2009)

I see this "opinion dumping" at pretty every message board that I visit. I'm not sure that it's problematic behavior. I _am_ sure that it cannot be easily explained in one or two sentences by Joe Average. Human beings are highly complex lifeforms and their social behaviors are the subject of study in multiple fields of medicine and science. Why people act as they do is a question that not even the world's most educated researchers can answer definitively.

[Edit: Wait. Did I just opinion dump?!?]


----------



## Elephant (Sep 22, 2009)

Rechan said:


> I have highlighted where the questions were asked:
> 
> Also, the title of this thread is *"Why do people Opinion Dump?"*.
> 
> The questions were not rhetorical.




Ah.  Hence the confusion.  They looked rhetorical.


----------

